# Looking For International Book Reviewers



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Until now the Cheftalk book review staff has, due to cost and logistics factors, been limited to community members in North America, and primarily in the U.S at that. 

We think we've come up with a way to overcome those factors, and are looking to broaden the review staff in other countries and regions. 

Think you might be interested? You'd still have to qualify like any other potential reviewer. But if you do, you'll actually represent us in your locale, and work directly with publishers. 

If you want to give it a shot, contact me directly ([email protected]) and I'll send all the details.


----------



## heavencole (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi! just sent you an email. might get lost in in the junk mail.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up, heavencole. Sure enough, your email had been diverted to the spam folder---maybe because of all that artwork?

Anyway, I'll get back to you either later today or tomorrow with the details.


----------



## heavencole (Mar 17, 2010)

hello! I already emailed you the sample of a book review thanks!


----------



## jaxstar84 (Apr 16, 2010)

just sent you an email too! hope its not lost in the junk mail folder!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Did you get my response?


----------



## latika sharma (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,
i can't understand ,what do you want?[h1] International Book Reviewers[/h1]Please help!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

We're looking for people who live outside the U.S. who can review cookbooks published in their region. Anyone chosen has to qualify, like any other member of the review staff, plus will have additional responsibilties working directly with publishers.


----------

